# LIFE



## default (May 4, 2005)

BORN 
In a dark, gloomy world;
Just barely breathing
through the heavy muck and Myrrh.
Not aware of who I was
just going with the flow;
digging,
deeper, faster
into my grave, 
what little did I know.

BORN
In a bright, beautiful world;
Just barely breathing
through Christ's love so great and pure.
Now aware of who I am
not going with the flow;
digging,
deeper, faster
into God's WORD,
what little do I know.

Bye Lori Witkop


----------



## Augusta (May 4, 2005)

I see poetry runs in the family.  I like it Lori. It decribes us perfectly before and after Christ.


----------



## default (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> I see poetry runs in the family.  I like it Lori. It decribes us perfectly before and after Christ.



Not really, since I don't make the time to write poetry that often. I wrote this YeARS ago for english 101, back in 1993! It's been that long since I put my hand to write another ! My son has true blue talent! Mine is mediocre at best!


----------



## turmeric (May 5, 2005)

I'm on Allpoetry, my name is turmeric. Tried to get yr son to critique it, thought his name was PsykoJoe, guess not. Hope he reads it somehow.


----------



## default (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I'm on Allpoetry, my name is turmeric. Tried to get yr son to critique it, thought his name was PsykoJoe, guess not. Hope he reads it somehow.



It is Psyko Joe. a space between the names.


----------



## blhowes (May 6, 2005)

Well, I posted my first poem. Nothing to write home about, but perhaps it might serve its purpose just the same. Please pray that Joe reads it and perhaps it'll open a door for further communications. 

*Unseen Chains*

Unseen chains, without, within
Unknown bondage, the deceptive sin.
Free as a bird to fly as I may
Yet shackled unmercifully anyway.

Locked cell, bars of steel,
Freedom's illusions, seem so real.
Come and go as if by choice,
Allowed to smile, but not rejoice.

Solitary confinement in a crowded cell,
Not quite heaven, but who can tell?
Free to come and go as I may,
Thinking deceived, I have to stay.

Unseen chains, without, within
Unknown bondage, the deceptive sin.
Free as a bird to fly as I may
Yet shackled unmercifully anyway.


----------



## default (May 6, 2005)

Bob, that is GREAT! Since you've already asked him to critique some poetry you have the door open to ask him to do just that. I KNOW he will be able to relate to the feeling of being locked within.


----------



## blhowes (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loriann_
> Bob, that is GREAT! Since you've already asked him to critique some poetry you have the door open to ask him to do just that. I KNOW he will be able to relate to the feeling of being locked within.


I hope some day that Joe will know God's power of setting a person free. 

This morning, I was thinking about this passage as I waited for my interbuilding shuttle to arrive:

Luk 4:17-21 And there was delivered unto him the book of the prophet Esaias. And when he had opened the book, he found the place where it was written, The Spirit of the Lord is upon me, because he hath anointed me to preach the gospel to the poor; he hath sent me to heal the brokenhearted, to preach *deliverance to the captives*, and recovering of sight to the blind, to set at liberty them that are bruised, To preach the acceptable year of the Lord. And he closed the book, and he gave it again to the minister, and sat down. And the eyes of all them that were in the synagogue were fastened on him. And he began to say unto them, This day is this scripture fulfilled in your ears. 

I was rejoicing as I thought of Jesus delivering sinners from the captivity of sin, and translating them from the power of darkness to his own kingdom. As I thought about that and some of the things Joe wrote in some of his poems, it hit me how incredibly deceptive sin and Satan are. That's what gave me the idea for the poem.


----------

